# Input on my site wanted



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

I have my site up, It has little content atm. I would like input on things I need to do. 

the site: www.BeeHappyPainting.com

I know I need to:
1.Get my Logo done, I have an art teacher working on a little happy bee painting his house in whites. add more "Bee" colors (back ground, text)

2. Get some pictures of my work (the 2 I have are crap just there as place holders). 

3. spend some time figuring out what to write about my 'service' and how to best word it. a) to reach my clients. b) keywords for search engines c) look/read professional 

4 (more of a question) Keep it simple or add fluff?

5. add a estimate mod to the fount page. 

any and all input welcome.. 

thanks,

B


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

buy some whites, and some ladder pads...and maybe a longer paint pole ...just my 2 cents Sir


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

And don't be watching the customers TV while working


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The site is what it is, I am no expert but it needs some work to look more professional to give the proper image of the company you are trying to represent. The good thing is it is a website so while you work on it you can judge the kinds of leads you are getting from it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

it looks like my 1st web site, :lol: 
my advice is to not put your effort in web site. experience on a blog!


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> buy some whites, and some ladder pads...and maybe a longer paint pole ...just my 2 cents Sir


I have a 20ft 'Long Arm" but what you can't see is it laying on the floor. It was used for the top 10-12feet and the short pole for the bottom 6-8 feet. There was not enough room to move a 16-20ft pole in that room with all the stuff in the center of that room. 

My whites no longer fit I went from 30 to 34's, so yes new whites are needed. However on that day it was 32 outside and 68 in that house.. I'm cold at 68 so that's why I was wearing long sleeves and insulated pants in that pic. I had ladder pads' but apparently that was one of the things I sold (or they walked away) when I moved and closed the first painting biz i ran back in my home town. 

Thanks for the input rather it was not needed. 

"And don't be watching the customers TV while working"

The Ho was home and doing odd-n-end work in the dinning room and she was listening to the tv.. BTW wth did Drew Carrie start hosting the Price is Right? 

" The site is what it is, I am no expert but it needs some work to look more professional to give the proper image of the company you are trying to represent. The good thing is it is a website so while you work on it you can judge the kinds of leads you are getting from it." 

Indeed I need to add some professional quality images and get the logo finished. 

What I was kinda looking more for input on is the layout and maybe advice on what component (mods Plugins) that would be useful. 

b


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Do-Honey said:


> I have a 20ft 'Long Arm" but what you can't see is it laying on the floor. It was used for the top 10-12feet and the short pole for the bottom 6-8 feet. There was not enough room to move a 16-20ft pole in that room with all the stuff in the center of that room.
> 
> My whites no longer fit I went from 30 to 34's, so yes new whites are needed. However on that day it was 32 outside and 68 in that house.. I'm cold at 68 so that's why I was wearing long sleeves and insulated pants in that pic. I had ladder pads' but apparently that was one of the things I sold (or they walked away) when I moved and closed the first painting biz i ran back in my home town.
> 
> ...


I think you summed it up in your own first post of what it needs. Like I said I am no expert.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you have a good idea what it needs content wise. Joomla is a little different plugin wise, here is my Joomla site I have not touched since I started on Wordpress last year.

You should add a social media plugin rather than the link to Facebook.
Cincopa works well for managing images. 
Add the contact form in a sidebar on every page.
I would ditch the "this page is under construction and get some content asap.
If you need some help with content, check here.
Like Gabe said, get a blog going.

Everyone here knows I am a huge Wordpress fan, and I find it much better than Joomla in many ways, but you can make it work. This site might help you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you really want to get business from your site then I would hire a professional to do it. 

Footbridge media is who I would suggest. It is an investment I do not regret. Blogging is important as others have said.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Finish it would be my recommendation. You can start by looking at websites that list things you should not do in website design. I'm being candid because you asked. It violates just about every rule you could break in a successful design.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

WordPress:thumbup:... I'm going to give it a try.

Any advice on a good template? rather a free/GPL/GNU one? 

Thanks. 

b


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Not very good but at least you are trying to drum up business & that is a start. I don't have a site as of this moment but will in a few days as my son is building ours. I've been a painting contractor for 34 years in the same town as you & wish you luck :thumbsup:
Oh, visit other websites & that will help you on ideas for your site.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

The first thing I see are typos... So you seem shifty to me. Hit it with spell check and add some more content. Sell yourself


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Sully said:


> The first thing I see are typos... So you seem shifty to me. Hit it with spell check and add some more content. Sell yourself


 How is being bad as spelling/grammar make me seem shifty? BTW kinda funny I worked in a Security Operation Center analyzing attacks.. ( I failed typing in high school too.) I got paid for understanding attacks not spelling perfect. Now I get paid to paint (again). As far as content it's on the way but I try to stay in the bucket as much as I can. So the site gets my attention when I have the time. Keep in mind I have spent less then 8 hours on what is there. 

No worries tho, I'm still not sure what is spelled or worded wrong. Mind pointing them out to me? Firefox spell check must be failing me, it shows nothing spelled wrong. 

Thanks 

b


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

Couple of ideas:

- Make your default page a static page with contact info/services/why you're the best
- Make your title image smaller or give it a reason for being so big (phone number #?)
- Add a call to action "estimate request" that sends them to a page to fill out a form
- Add a quick estimate sidebar form on each page
- Slap a Youtube video together, link to your site from YT, and embed it on your static homepage (use windows movie maker and/or animoto, easy as pie) title it "<city> painting services" and write a juicy description dropping your city/suburb name, services offered, and painting contractor-y keywords. You can hack off the ugly Animoto logo using Windows movie maker if you choose to go the $5 Animoto route.
- Direct emails to your smartphone / check email daily

Probably forgetting something ..


----------

